# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  KUBI, remote telepresence robot, Revolve Robotics, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Revolve Robotics

Website - kubiconnect.com

kubi.me

"KUBI: Saving The World From Awkward Video Calls" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

KUBI. Get in the conversation.
September 5, 2013




> Turn tablet video conferencing into a remote meeting solution

----------


## Airicist

First KUBIs off the production line! Moving and Lighting up.
November 15, 2013




> Check out our first 5 KUBIs off the production line moving around and showing some of the different light color states

----------


## Airicist

Revolve Robotics Introduces Kubi For Tablet Telepresence

Published on Dec 7, 2012




> John Biggs remotely chatted with Marcus Rosenthal and Ilya Polyakov the co-founders of Revolve Robotics based in San Francisco. Kubi was designed to improve the use of Facetime, Skype and other video telepresence apps in a physical setting. Remote users can "look around" a room with pan/tilt options.

----------


## Airicist

KUBI Android App
January 21, 2014




> Revolve Robotics introduces features of the KUBI App that was just launched in the Google Play Store

----------


## Airicist

KUBI. Robotic desktop tablet stand for video conferencing with far end camera controls
January 24, 2014




> KUBI is a sleek, motion controlled robot that turns your tablet into a portable, affordable and interactive solution for video conferencing. With a tablet mounted in KUBI, a remote user can log into a control web page over the internet and pan & tilt the display to look where they want during the video conference.

----------


## Airicist

Meet KUBI. Get in the conversation
January 30, 2014




> KUBI gives you the freedom to interact while video conferencing. A unique robotic solution with pan and tilt enables you to look around and converse naturally, so you can see more, and get more, from your video calls.

----------


## Airicist

KUBI App 2.0 for iOS Tutorial Video
April 24, 2014




> Short introduction to the new features in the KUBI App 2.0 that was released on 4/23/2014.

----------


## Airicist

Kubi - Closeup
January 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Happy Hanukkah from KUBI and the Revolve Robotics team

Published on Dec 19, 2014




> KUBI lights the Menorah to celebrate Hanukkah. Yes, KUBI can even light the menorah

----------


## Airicist

Kubi telepresence robot 

Published on Apr 11, 2015




> Chad Johnson reviews the Kubi Telepresence Robot on Before You Buy

----------


## Airicist

Kubi - simple, engaging video calls
April 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Kubi many uses
May 19, 2015




> The telepresence robot from Revolve Robotics is used in telemedicine, education and for business.

----------


## Airicist

Kubi Max Headroom Session

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Remember Max Headroom from the 80s? Now, it's real. Except the reality is not the dystopian video future we imagined - it's actually not bad at all. We simply made this dehumanized robotic version as a tribute. Thanks for showing us the way Max Headroom! Better to put a human in the robot than the other way around.

----------


## Airicist

Kubi telepresence customer service robot japan
September 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Kubi from Sophia Chen 
October 16, 2015




> This is a work-in-progress commercial I filmed and edited advertising kubi, a robot that enhances video conferencing. The makers of kubi, Revolve Robotics, wanted a video that highlights the value kubi can add to education.

----------


## Airicist

The video on Kubi experience
June 8, 2016

----------

